# Killies Import > Non-Killie Segment >  Badis Badies are killies?

## Piscesgirl

I saw a very pretty fish yesterday at a plant club meeting - I was told it was a "Badis." It was quite small, maybe 3/4 of an inch, and very colorful. She told me it was a labyrith fish like a Betta or Gourami, but I didn't find much information when I searched the web. Then, searching here, I found some threads in the Killies Arena - so, are they killies? 

If they are not, please forgive me and move this thread to the non-killies arena. 

Can someone tell me if they are aggressive fish, or are they a good community fish? (with Loaches, corys, and ottos). Thank you!

----------


## Pconnieae

Hi,

_Badis badis_ is not a killifish. I don't think it is a good community fish.

More information here:

http://www.tropicalfishfinder.co.uk/...etail.asp?id=6

----------


## Piscesgirl

Thank you for the info! I guess then all the Badis fish are somewhat aggressive? Her fish seemed mostly to hide...

----------


## RonWill

Deborah,
The Scarlet Badis, was _Badis bengalensis_ - now _Dario dario_(?), is not a killifish. Only reason it's there was, we didn't have a 'Non-Killie' section then.

Going by your description, "_It was quite small, maybe 3/4 of an inch, and very colorful. She told me it was a labyrith fish like a Betta or Gourami..._", is this what it looks like?


Two threads relating to the Scarlet Badis can at;
*Breeding the Scarlet Badis (Badis bengalensis, Dario dario?)* and *here*.

Diep,
Scarlets are not aggressive but are gegarious amongst themselves and *do* make good community fishes. They can be somewhat shy to new environments and tend to hide until they're comfortable.

Folks, I will move this thread over to 'Non-Killie' shortly.

----------


## Piscesgirl

Thank you, Ronnie - I think that's it. I have to look for a picture of a Badis Rubra too (is that right?) because she mentioned that it might be one of those but she wasn't sure. 

It did look orange/red like the picture you posted. Thank you for the info that they are good community fish - I keep saying I don't want to add to my 'fishie dependents' right now, but I may have to break that rule!

----------


## TyroneGenade

The correct name is _Dario dario_ Ronnie as you suspect. Kullander did a number on _Badis_ a short while back... See http://www2.nrm.se/ve/pisces/badipage.shtml.en

Ronnie is also correct in that they are not killies. They are more closely related to bettas and gouramies but fill the same or similar niches in SEA as blue-eyes do in Austrolasia.

Regards

----------


## hwchoy

*Dario dario boy*




*Dario dario girl*

----------


## Piscesgirl

The fish I saw resembles those two, but was more compact, less elongated. Perhaps it was a juvenile and that was why?

----------


## Nonn

Choy, you picture of Dario girl is probably a young male. Girl Dario don't have any color AT ALL.

----------


## hwchoy

> Choy, you picture of Dario girl is probably a young male. Girl Dario don't have any color AT ALL.


huh!? truth be told I was surprised by the colours on the "female" but it does have a different caudal and anal fin, plus it is the same size as the "male". In the whole tank at the LFS, there were two colour forms, and all the same size!

----------


## stormhawk

That's quite true Choy, most of the time we see only males at the shops. The females are almost colourless, with just a hint of some red streaks along the flanks. Other than that they have colourless fins. To see huge pairs you should go down to Toh's apisto farm beside Teo's plant farm. :wink:

----------


## hwchoy

but what do you make of the second fish's difference in finnage? they are both the same size it cannot be that one is "more juvenile". for sub-dominant males they should still have the same fin shapes right? Besides at the LFS, half the fishes are strongly coloured and roughly half are the "female-looking" type.  :Question:   :Question:   :Question:

----------


## timebomb

Could it be the female-looking ones are transvestites? It happens with other fish, you know. 

Loh K L

----------


## hwchoy

> Could it be the female-looking ones are transvestites? It happens with other fish, you know. 
> 
> Loh K L


  :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

I did not post these pics on petfrd where the scientist lives. but I will do so and see what he has to say. I just don't know what to say about the different anal fin! update when I get a reply.

----------


## learner

Hi guys, 

here's what I managed. Sorry for the dirty water and wall. 



I do have another fish that is smaller and colourless. I seriously doubt that the smaller one is a female as I witnessed this 'big colourful bully' whack the small one.

Is this a scarlet?

----------


## stormhawk

Yes this is a scarlet aka _Dario dario_. A young male.

To update on Choy's fish, the _Dario dario_ girl is a male. :P

----------

